# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  External wall cladding

## duke149

I am looking at having some Asbestos cladding removed by professionals.
I want to replace it with cement sheeting then render it to give the house a nice modern look. 
I have a couple questions to this if anyone could help 
When the Asbestos is removed, is it likely that they will have to remove the outside of the window frame?
The window frame is covered with 49 years worth of paint. I tried opening one window that is painted shut only to find most of the external wood is all rotten.  
I think if they have to touch the window frame it will just fall apart. 
But then my other thought is that maybe I should get the window frames replaced at the same time as the re-cladding. If the windows are this bad now, then I will probably have to replace them eventually. If I don't replace them now, then will replacing the windows in future damage the new cladding? 
Or should I just skip the Asbestos removal and render over the asbestos. It is corrugated though which I think will cause problems. 
Finally, any tips on DIY rendering? I have watched lots of videos which makes it seem easy, but most people seem to say its very hard to get right.

----------


## Hoppy

Duke 149. Rendering over corrugated asbestos sheeting would be an absolute nightmare, Forget that idea. Replacing the exisiting cladding and then rendering over that will certainly give a modern look to the house, and increase your value. If the windows are as bad as you say might be worth considering some new ones. The difficulty with the exisiting windows will be how to create a watertight seal all round. Crab your self a James Hardie information sheet on Blueboard, make sure you install the control joints as required. Dulux have a product called Acratex which is applied as the render coat to blueboard. Can be a DIY if your willing to give it a try, depends on how good you are with a trowel.  If you taking the external cladding off think about adding some insualtion to the wall, that will certainly increase your energy efficiency. You will also need a permiable barrier applied to the external face of the studs before you apply the blue sheet.

----------


## jago

Have the asbestos removed. 
Not sure I would use Blueboard to render over prone to joints cracking there's a fair bit on discussion about this, search the threads. I would replace the windows at the same time as doing the re-clad, nice tight water seal that way. 
You could if you have the cash use an foam system that is one of the more energy efficient ..have a look at this go to whoa   http://www.renovateforum.com/f176/ic...7/index22.html  post 322 for a look at what can be done.  Unitex Cladding

----------


## r3nov8or

If you go with blueboard make sure it is done strictly to the directions. It is called the Harditex System - follow the _system_ - it's all in the Technical Specification. Use their stainless steel external corners and starter strips for nice sharp rendered corners. A lot of designers won't specify it because they don't trust builders to follow the _system_. That comment is straight from an architect friend. You will need to flash over the tops of window frames before the board is installed. 
Hebel PowerPanel is another option.

----------


## Gaza

Biggest issue with blue board is the timber frame dryin out and shrinking, being an old house all the movemnent would be finished

----------

